# Adrian Flux



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The business. All mods declared, fully comp, legal cover, courtesy car, plus if the car is trashed the policy pays for another car and all listed modifications.

£987

Under a ton a month. That will do nicely.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...nice one 

I used to always use Adrian Flux (had Agreed Value policys) but they where a joke this year...more then double anyone else !


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Adrian Flux have lost it recently as they used to be great but there premiums seemed to have jumped up in past couple of years.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hardly in the same league as our long haired gentle giant Jae, but have just renewed with A-Plan at £500 with all the trimmings. Excellent!!:squintdan


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've always been with Adrian Flux in the past but on the skyline, they couldn't even get close to the £730 I was quoted by A-plan.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jae,

Did you try A-Plan?

Mine went down from ~£680 to ~£470 with them!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Didn't bother*

Having seen that cautionary thread on here about issues with A-Plan and what they exactly cover, I went with a plan that gives me what I want and saves me a couple of hundred quid.

This thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/5...conversation-my-insurer.html?highlight=a-plan


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*As a coda to my original enthusiasm*

I have not taken this policy as I refuse to pay a 35.4% APR for the 'privilege' of paying monthly.

And A-Plan quoted me £1578.

Not enjoying this at all. Money grabbing, lazy sh*ts.

Currently waiting for mce to get off their asses and provide me with an eleventh hour excellent quote (so I am assured) after three and a half days of waiting.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Why do you want to pay monthly?

Phil


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Mmm. Let me think about that - oh yeah, I can't afford to pay in one.*

I'm sorry, but that was a f***in' stupid question... But, in proper answer:

Separation. Running the 'family' home for four months on me tod. Then bought a new house outright, then furnished it. Then sold the old house separately to avoid divorce issues and claims, or at least minimise liability. Then dealt with all the legal and financial costs. And Christmas is coming. And I drive a 120000 mile car that occasionally finds a bit I haven't replaced to fail expensively.

Not that you knew, but hey, you asked. 

And why shouldn't I pay monthly without penalty? I do it on all my other insurance policies, it's part of my money managment.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Please go ahead and pay monthly  

Phil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just hope you never have to claim JAE

chocolate Teapot springs to mind with Flux

mook


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Seems to be a common problem Mook*

I have now spoken to a lot of insurance companies and brokers, and although they sell plans for modified cars, they are actually market value plans where they are prepared to accept the additional risks that come with a modded car and it's owner, but actually the pay out is book price on the car and you have to fight for anything else.

Guess I'll stay where I am until I crank up some decent funds and then go shopping. Damn.


----------

